# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  1ra presentacion - consejos.

## zunahioshi

Hola, ayer me comprometi a hacer un espectaculo para celebrar el dia de los niños en un colegio en donde trabaja una Tia a si que no los quiero defraudar y quiero preparar algo de calidad. Nunca he actuado frente a niños y no se ningun truco para niños tampoco, solo a adultos y cartomagia, asi que me gustaria que me aconsejaras sobre como prepararme en 2 semanas y media para presentar algo de calidad. me gustaria que tambien em dieran consejos para la presentacion el discruso y los demas. Claro esta quie en 2 semanas no es mucho lo que pueda aprender pero me gustria aprender efectos automaticos y otros de facil ejecución, ya que no hay mucho tiempo para preacticar. 


muchas gracias.

un saludo,


Zunahioshi.

----------


## KlinKlan

Cuenta conmigo. De primeras, si no lo has hecho, pásate por la sección de magia infantil y mira los posts que son similares al tuyo, en los que piden consejo sobre las peculiaridades de actuar frente a niños. Luego si te parece comenta que material tienes y que juegos dominas a la perfección (aunque sean para adultos) y lo vemos. un saludo.

----------


## zunahioshi

Hola, Pues ya he estado revisando esta seccion y encontrado varias cosas interesantes que estoy seguro me ayudaran. respecto a los juegos que domino son con cartas y uno que otro con cuerdas. entre cartas estan "revoltijo" "mago contra el tahur" "carta ambiciosa, varias formas" "two card monte" y otros muchos juegos de cartas que no se los nombres, y de cuerdas "3 cuerdas a una" "la pesadilla del profesor" "cuerda rota y recompuesta" "eye of the tiger" y no se el nombre de otros.

muchas gracias por su ayuda.

saludos,


Zunahioshi.

----------


## mago alcala

Te mando un privado con algún consejo que espero te sirva.

Un saludo.

----------


## KlinKlan

Ok, pues de los juegos de cuerda elije el que mejor hagas y con ese ya tienes uno para niños. Yo me quedaría con la pesadilla del profesor. El tema es que tampoco has dicho que edades tienen los niños, porque si tienen más de 6-7 años se pueden hacer cosas sencillas con cartas y les gusta mucho.

----------


## zunahioshi

Hola, muchas gracias por los consejos!!... Los niños tienen menos de 7 años, estan de 4 a 7 años... creo.

un saludo,

Zunahioshi

----------


## Julianini

Mi consejo es que si los niños tienen menos de siete años te olvides completamente de cualquier juego con cartas, no lo entenderán.
Utiliza el humor que les sea comprensible. Haz que sea muy participativo.
Juegos muy sencillos como el libro coloreable, el plátano conrtado dentro de su pñiel, la bombilla mágica... convenientemente presentados dan mucho juego. Cuanto más pequeños su capacidad de asombro es menor: todo les parece posible.

----------


## ignoto

La cuerda cortada y recompuesta suele gustarles.
Nada de cartas.
Tienes que jugar con ellos.

Te puedo asegurar que si me ofrecen esa actuación a mi, les digo que no.

Y yo si que conozco algunos juegos de magia infantil.

Si todos fuesen de 6 años... si.

Los de 4 pues va a ser que no. Que lo mas seguro es que se levanten y empiecen a correr por ahí a menos que empieces a hacer aparecer y desaparecer cosas de colores y seas lo bastante histrión como para hacer que se entretengan.

----------


## Julianini

Se me olvidó comentar que tienes la posibilidad de jugar con determinados gags que les suelen gustar: como el de la varita que se rompe.
El sábado hice una actuación en el cumpleaños de mi hija pequeña (5 años) e incluí el del vaso de leche. Convenientemente presentado resulta muy bueno: por ejemplo, sacar un voluntario y decir ¿qué pasaría si a Luis le tirásemos un vaso de leche por la cabeza?... ¿Lo hacemos?... risas y atención aseguradas.

----------


## KlinKlan

Estoy con ignoto, esas edades y sin experiencia..., yo me lo pensaría. No es por desanimarte, sino todo lo contrario, animarte a que si lo quieres hacer tienes que trabajar duro. Esas edades son complicadas y encima tienes un margen muy amplio. Ten en cuenta que los niños tan pequeños con 6 meses arriba o abajo son completamente distintos, y tu tienes de 4 a 7 años!!!. Sea como sea si al final te lanzas haz magia a otros niños de esas edades y coge experiencia antes.

----------


## El_caos

mira tambien les impresiona el billete dentro de nu cigarro, o la carta dentro de una naranja(obviamente tendría que ser una carta con figura o divujos, y lo que es gags,, son muy buenos para atraer la atencion,,, ha1 y por supuesto tener papel flash para lo mismo,, se concentran y no saben lo que paso,,,, y asi los entrentienes en lo ke estas haciendo.(ojo que si vas a ocopar este elemento u otro relacionado con fuego, que a los niños les llama mucho la atencion, debes recalcar ke este es peligroso y no se les ocurra hacer en casa ya son poderes magicos los ke nos permiten manipularlo,,, o algo asi, debes evaluar la edad promedio del grupo de peques que tengas en frente) :twisted: 
saludos y suerte.

pd: oie, sabes ke no conosco la pesadilla del profesor,,, alguiem me podrías explicar el efectooo,, gracias.

----------


## zunahioshi

Hola, muchas gracias por todos sus comentarios, tendre muy en cuenta todo lo que han escrito. 

El efecto basico de la pesadilla del profesor es que se tienen 3 cuerdas una pequeña una mediana y una grande, luego se juntan y con un pase magico todas las cuerdas se ponen del mismo tamaño, y se enseñan una a una, luego con otro pase magico las cuerdas vuelven a su tamaño original. Supongo que se podria inventar una historia para los niños o algo asi.

Saludos,

Julian

----------


## El_caos

gracias zunahioshi,, lo conozco,,,, solo que  no le sabia el nombre.
Suerte :twisted:  :o... y despues nos cuentas.

----------


## mariete15

De cartas ni se te ocurra hacerlo, porque eso a los niños nos les llam mucho la tencion, les llamas mas la atencio todo lo relccionadoon objetos, y con cuerdas son muy buenos para niños, y sobre todo el de la pesadilla del profeo, y si ses hacrlo haz el truco de hacer un nudo sin soltar las cuerdas

----------


## galmer

Hola, yo soy animador y payaso desde hace casi 20 años y desde luego no te recomiendo cartas para nada, sobre todo si tienen menos de 7 años.
Hay un par de juegos que funcionan muy bien y que a mi me dan resultado. Uno es el clásico bolsa de cambios. Lo suelo hacer con pañuelos de colores que se unen. Ese suele dar muy buen resultado. Yo a veces lo mezclo con una producción de nieve y funciona.
 El otro juego se llama "flor rebelde" . Funcionan estupendo sobre todo en edades de 3, 4 y 5 años (mas de 5 años ni se te ocurra, te toman por tonto). La flor rebelde es un gag magico estupendo, participativo y los pone frenéticos, sobre todo si eres un buen mimo o clown. Es una flor que aparece y desaparece a voluntad, con lo cual puedes hacer el efecto clásico de las historias de marionetas "avisadme si la veis".
Tb para niños de poca edad 3, 4, 5 combino malabares luminosos (bolas, astrojax) con el D'little. Tengo un sketch de casi 10 minuts que gira en torno a ello.
De todos modos suscribo lo que los dmas te han dicho: No dejes nada al alcance de los crios...son voraces y se lo comen todo, jajaja
Usa tb algun gag de varita rota, o la moneda en la frente y el billete que no se puede coger en plan hipnotismo, tb dan resultado.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Bueno, después de leer el post.... creo que se han dicho muchas cosas interesantes, pero también... y que me perdonen los que las escribieron, cosas verdaderamente ALARMANTES!!!. 

En primer lugar necesitas entender la psicología de un nicño de 4 a 6 años, simplemente con ver como están construidos los juguetes de esas edades, te puedes hacer una idea de lo que puedes hacer. Artefactos grandes y de colores llamativos. Por ejemplo juegos con pañuelos grandes, con lluvias de confeti, bolas de esponjas. etc...

No recomendado, como ya te han indicado, los juegos con cartas, salvo que tengas algún color change en cartas jumbo. 

Totalmente contraindicado cualquier efecto con fuego, esto lo digo porque he leido algo de papel flash... a estas edades los niños lo copian todo, no hagas juegos peligrosos delante de ellos, porque seguro que a alguno se le ocurrirá intentarlo cuando tu no estés. 

Si haces algo con cuerdas, intenta hacer una rutina donde no tengas que cortar la cuerda con tijeras, les hará mucha más gracia si les animas a que pongan los dedos como si fueran unas tijeras y son sus dedos los que producen el corte de la cuerda (clasico efecto de cortar una cuerda con los dedos). Buena idea el vaso de leche. 

Y la mejor idea la de Ignoto, que de niños sabe mucho. Si te has comprometido, al menos intenta que lo pasen bien, los niños se lo pasarán bien aunque tus efectos no salgan o salgan mal. Lo importante es no perder el buen humor

----------


## zunahioshi

Hola, acabo llegar de la presentacion y todo a salido muy bien, y en la mayoria de parte gracias a ustedes, sus consejos y experiencias me sirvieron muchop para que todo saliera bien, asi que muchas gracias a todos. Respecto a lo presentacion me salio todo bien y tanto ellos como yo la pasamos muy bien, los juegos que hice les gustaropn mucho pero lo que mas les gusto fue la aparicion de dulces de todo lado (orejas de los bolsillos de ellos etc) y luego me daban la envoltura de los dulces y la desaparecia!, y esto tb les gusto mucho.

muchas gracias a todos
un saludo,
zunahioshi

----------


## El_caos

Que bueno saber que te ha ido bien,,, felicidades y gracias por com´partir!!!!  :Smile1:   :D  :o

----------

